# Singers who look suspiciously like other singers...



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I just thought, is there any "Luke I Am Your Father" possibility?  Some singers certainly do look very alike, and if they even share the same fach, with a matching age difference... 

Do you have any conspiracy theories about them? Share your secret suspicions. Illegitimate children? Clones? Long-lost twins? Opera is full of things like these!

This is just for fun.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Apparently:









Enough to get the part, at least.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Hehe 

Why, Willard White as Wotan had three blonde children  Anything is possible with gods.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Siegmunds who look suspiciously like other Siegmunds ...*









Gary Lakes









Johan Botha


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Rosinas who look suspiciously like other Rosinas ...*









Diana Damrau









Joyce DiDonato









Elina Garanca


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, I know, it's been done to death . . . but I'm sorry, it just never gets old . . .


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Timothy Robinson looks a lot like the late Philip Langridge. Same colours, same build, similar face, same fach... but as I heard, nowhere near his level of awesome.

Still worth some Wild Mass Guessing.


Also, 90% of Wotans look like each other


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> OK, I know, it's been done to death . . . but I'm sorry, it just never gets old . . .


I guessed who you were referring to but I can't see your first picture,

EDIT: Now I can! Poor Rolando.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Agreed, she may have some cyborg blood in her.......
> 
> *Now how about Anna Netrebko and Shania Twain......sisters?*


I will recycle this post from beautiful soprano thread............


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Pfftt... there is only one Anna Netrebko La Bellissima. Shania Twain may try, but... no.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Luca Dordolo, whom you've probably never heard of, looks like Vladimir Putin.

Which is only funny because he's playing the drunk stammering lout Iro in Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria, dressed like this:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

June Anderson really does look a lot like Joan Sutherland! The most striking point of resemblance is the jawline.

Piotr Beczala looks not unlike Nicolai Gedda.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In the early 1950's in Bayreuth, Astrid Varnay and La Nilsson were often mistaken for each other according to Birgit in her bio. They were both slender at the time and had similar jawlines and noses as well as being tall for a woman at that time.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

The baritone-turned-tenor 'Louis Graveure' looked exactly like the British baritone Wilfred Douthitt, though he resisted numerous attempts to unmask him, claiming to be Belgian. After establishing himself as a concert singer in the States, he became a film star in 1930s Germany:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0336379/bio






An odd character perhaps but an interesting singer, the best record of Douthitt/ Graveure that I've heard is probably 'Passing By':

http://www.therecordcollector.org/soundsamples.php


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

http://jamesvalenti.com/biography/
http://www.franco-corelli.com/


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kristine Opalais and Elina Garanca..........you can drown in those eyes


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Meryl Streep and Diana Damrau


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Sometimes it's not easy telling Mirella Freni, Renata Scotto and Giulietta Simionato apart.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Sometimes it's not easy telling Mirella Freni, Renata Scotto and Giulietta Simionato apart.


Well, they're all old Italian ladies who no longer sing. But Simionato is also dead, which makes her easier to distinguish from the others.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Sometimes it's not easy telling Mirella Freni, Renata Scotto and Giulietta Simionato apart.


You really need glasses, welcome to Talk Classical by the way .:cheers:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> You really need glasses, welcome to Talk Classical by the way .:cheers:


It is not the first time I have heard Freni and Scotto looked similar and I agree. They are both round faced and have often dyed their hair blonde.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> It is not the first time I have heard Freni and Scotto looked similar and I agree. They are both round faced and have often dyed their hair blonde.


With all due respect, Freni has a completely different mouth and expression of face.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't know why I haven't noticed this before, but Ludovic Tézier reminds me of Piero Cappuccilli a lot. It's not only the face, but the way he carries himself on stage. Tézier also happens to be classified as a Verdi Baritone.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Fun topic. Looking a lot like each other, they even share the same name: Olga


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Lolita Torres and Aida Garifullina (not an Opera singer though)


----------

